# Visitors Visa



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Dear All

I have been issued a 3 years section 11(6) visitors visa which l understand is ONLY issued to a Spouse of a South African citizen or permanent residence holder who is in possession of a Relative's visa. The Act says such person must apply for a Visitor's visa section 11(6) to allow him or her to work, study or conduct business. It cannot be issued to any other dependent person (brother, sister, mother, father, etc).The visa in question was issued to me on grounds that l reside with my South African citizen spouse and has a work endorsement to allow me to work for this company so and so.My question here is,if l would like to take up study with an South African educational institution,will it allow me to do such or l will have to apply for a study endorsement,which we all know if not months it will be years to be issued.What l am trying to say here is,am l suppose to have both work and study endorsement to full fill both my wishes.I have a full time job,but l intend to study part time.Will appreciate your advise,please share your experiences

Regards

N


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

If you want to study say at University of Cape Town then you would need a study visa. You won't be able to enroll without a study visa, and the universities will ask for your study visa before you can sign up for any classes.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

2fargone said:


> If you want to study say at University of Cape Town then you would need a study visa. You won't be able to enroll without a study visa, and the universities will ask for your study visa before you can sign up for any classes.


Nope, on a work visa you can study too. Otherwise how would you be allowed to work if you changed to a Study Visa?

Many expats here in SA take up courses and if the universities give you gas, send them my way.


----------

